# MMA Brock Lesnar and Mainstream



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Brock Lesnar helps UFC go Mainstream
Just watched a youtube clip from a guy who posted earlier.

And it shows WCCO channel 4 with Mark Rosen talk about MMA.

He says something along the lines of, "The show[K-1] Will be on Showtime PPV, and there's enough interest in this sport I guess to justify that. It really is something."

The gist is here's WCCO a local station talking positively about MMA. And they actually discuss it.

Brock is a huge star, with mainstream fan base already built in. And he seems to be an intelligent speaker. Being local he's getting alot of exposure that someone who is less famous would not get.

Unlike some MMA fighters, he seem to speak intelligently and isn't strange....as we know some fighters to be. He can actually represent MMA in a good light, similar to someone like Randy Couture.

Sean Sherk the current UFC champion is a MN boy, but he doesn't get the exposure Lesnar does, because Lesnar is a household name.

I see this as a good thing for MMA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8LLn...elated&search= :sniper:


----------

